# [SOLVED] Trasfering DV tapes on my MAC



## mikesimmons (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a panasonic PV-DV102D Cam Corder that films on mini DVs. I am trying despertly to find a way to trasfer these tapes on my powerbook G4. I have purchased a 4pin by 6pin firewire cable that works for this camcorder however I do not have any software that came with the camcorder so Im wondering if thats the problem

If anyone has any insight I would really appreciate the help. I am hoping to transfer these to I Movie Im hoping that is possible

If anyone can help please email me at **********
thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Trasfering DV tapes on my MAC*

If the camcorder is compatible with iMovie, then when you plug the camcorder into the Mac, launch iMovie, and turn the camera on, you should get an import button that if you push will start playing the camera and copy the video to the Mac. This might be of help to you.


----------



## mikesimmons (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Trasfering DV tapes on my MAC*

Thank you so much that worked perfectly! I really appreciate you taking the time to walk me through it I was goin nuts.

Thanks again


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Trasfering DV tapes on my MAC*

No problem, that's what we're here for. Glad to help.


----------

